# Problema con ClockAppletFactory

## gnapoli

Appena avvio Gentoo mi compare una finestra col seguente messaggio:

Il pannello ha riscontrato un problema durante il caricamento di ClockAppletFactory

Eliminaree l'applet dalla propria configurazione?

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## Onip

a me è successo con l'upgrade a x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.5. con il downgrade alla .4 il problema è spartito.

Ad ogni modo cerca di postare almeno un po' di informazioni, altrimenti è veramente difficile aiutarti. Gnome, ad esempio, logga i suoi errori nel file nascosto .xsession-errors presente nella tua home. Se il downgrade non risolve il tuo problema prova a postarne le parti importanti, non tutto quanto che fa solo casino.

----------

## gnapoli

Questo è il mio .xession-errors:

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.2:/usr/games/bin)

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

gnome-session[12552]: WARNING: GSIdleMonitor: Unable to initialize Sync extension

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK/ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK/ssh

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/keyring-YgyHVK/gpg:0:1

Failed to play sound: File or data not found

/usr/libexec/evolution/2.32/evolution-alarm-notify: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Initializing nautilus-gdu extension

** (nautilus:12634): WARNING **: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

** Message: Initializing gksu extension...

** (gnome-panel:12623): WARNING **: Failed to load applet ClockAppletFactory::ClockApplet: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

** (gnome-terminal:12936): WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported

Avviso del window manager: Treating resize request of legacy application 0x2e00002 (glxgears) as a fullscreen request

** Message: pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)

Eventualmente come faccio a fare il downgrade?

Grazie.

----------

## Onip

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

Ti manca una libreria che appartiene al pacchetto net-libs/xulrunner come prima cosa direi che è il caso di emergerlo.

```
# emerge -1av net-libs/xulrunner
```

Il downgrade di un pacchetto in testing (~) lo si fa annullando lo smascheramento, quello di un pacchetto stabile mascherandolo in /etc/portage/package.mask e poi dando

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

----------

## gnapoli

Dovrei averlo già fatto perché ho dato un revdep-rebuild (2 volte) e mi ha riemerso xulrunner (2volte), come posso fare per controllare se la libreria è presente?

----------

## Onip

Io ce l'ho in /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/libmozjs.so. se tu hai un sistema a 64bit potrebbe essere leggermente diverso.

Sei sicuro che l'emersione di xulrunner sia andata a buon fine?

----------

## gnapoli

Io ho libmozgnome.so in /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0/components/.

Non dipenderà dal fatto che non ho messo -1av come hai suggerito tu?

----------

## Onip

hai risposto yes e completato compilazione ed installazione?

le opzioni di emerge (quelle in particolare poi) non hanno alcuna influenza sul risultato dell'installazione. Datti una bella letta a man emerge per capire bene cosa fanno.

----------

## gnapoli

riprovo più tardi con 

```
emerge -1av net-libs/xulrunner
```

e ti faccio sapere.

Per ora grazie per il tuo aiuto.

----------

## gnapoli

Non sarà colpa di qualche flag che devo abilitare (ho gnome 2.32.1)

[ebuild  R    ] net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1  USE="alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification webm -custom-optimization -debug -gconf -system-sqlite -wifi" 0 kB

----------

